# Manuelli



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Heres the lil guy.


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Where he was hanging out when I first put him in.


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

closeup.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:laugh: nice blurry pics


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

looks so sweet and inocent, if a little grumpy








gonna be one mean mofo though


----------



## weezplz (Oct 18, 2004)

blurry ass pics but nice f*cking fish..."big fuckin eyes, but a nice fuckin fish..."


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

yeah, I just knoticed that there was some pix that were blurry (didnt take my time), so I will post pix like tomarrow or so, that arnt blurry, when the lil guy is actually settled in for atleast a day or so.

Oya, and thanks for da compliments, or whatever u want to call them


----------



## BigBadBlackRhom (Sep 10, 2004)

AWESOME FISH DUDE! keep us posted


----------



## Mr. redbelly (Aug 4, 2004)

> ."big fuckin eyes, but a nice fuckin fish..."


haha bad boys 2

that movie is funny


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

haha big eyes indeed...great pick up


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Nice







He looks ill-tempered indeed









Good luck with him, Sergyo


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Nice Manny you got there. I hope to be buying on of these from Mr Ash someday myself


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Nice Manueli but where is his red spot?


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Sweet! congrats on such a nice fish.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

weezplz said:


> blurry ass pics but nice f*cking fish..."big fuckin eyes, but a nice fuckin fish..."


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

killerbee said:


> weezplz said:
> 
> 
> > blurry ass pics but nice f*cking fish..."big fuckin eyes, but a nice fuckin fish..."


 lets see your some of your pix, and plus I just knowticed that the cam was on digital zoom (24x).
Well thanks everyone, and gl with getting one Abb, he will go to an awesome home!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

janus said:


> Nice Manueli but where is his red spot?


 It's a very young specimen (I think) - just like young redbellies, coloration comes with age.
Besides that, stress can also have an effect on coloration.


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> janus said:
> 
> 
> > Nice Manueli but where is his red spot?
> ...


 uhmm hes been in the tank for about 2 weeks or so, and still no coloration on gill plates.
hes old enough to have started showing the bars, and starting to gain shape.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice pickup...i like the look of the sand..sweet


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

weezplz said:


> blurry ass pics but nice f*cking fish..."big fuckin eyes, but a nice fuckin fish..."


 LMAO!


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

looking good


----------

